# Ohio River Camping



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

I am looking for a nice camping area on the river or one of the tribs. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Are you looking for boating and fishing or just one? Any particular part of the OR? Are you tent camping or pulling a camper?

White Oak Creek campground and marina is pretty good. Logan's Gap on Eagle Creek just reopened and there's also a campground or two at the mouth of Eagle Creek where there's usually a yearly unofficial OGF outing. Sorry no links.

There's also ton's of other little private campgrounds you might be able to get access to, but I don't know any I'd recommend except maybe Ryan's Run which is near where I live.


CW


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

I like to stay on the Ohio side of Blennerhasset Isl. There is a real nice beach halph way down, just past the mile marker. Always plenty of driftwood for a fire, especially this year, since not many people are out. The Belpre boat ramp is only 1 mile away, tip of island. Little hocking river is 6 miles downstream, little kanawa is only 2 miles up stream. 
Of coarse you need a boat, but it's free, and there is always the island to explore if the fish aint bite'n.
There is a Hardees on the hill at the Belpre boat ramp also. Great for that morning coffee!!!


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

I am looking at fishing on the river or one of the tribs. I have never fished the river before. My brother/inlaw lives in Berea, Kentucky and I live in Akron. I was looking for something in between so it doesn't cost us so much for gas.
Thanks for the info Creekwalker and ClickerCrazy.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Based on where you two are coming from, Portsmouth area might not be too bad either, as the crow flies it's where you'd cross the river between the two places (although you'd get the short end on that one). The Greenup Dam and Scioto River is nearby for fishing, but I don't know much about the campgrounds down there. Maybe one of the guys from down that way can chime in here.

If you make it to Portsmouth, be sure to stop in at the Scioto Ribber for some ribs and a beer. Neat place good food.

CW


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You could camp at Shawnee State Park in Friendship. 7 miles from the river up SR 125. about 7 miles east is Portsmouth and the Scioto River. On to the east is Greenup Dam. Theres even a campground on the river in Portsmouth at the riverfront. Beautiful country so good luck


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

There used to be a place for primitive camping at the old dam site at or near Firebrick,ky.,think it still exist but don't know details.
Jake


----------



## Pete Moss (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the info fella's it looks as if the Portsmouth area is our best bet. Does any one know what the fishing is like in that area? What species etc?
Thanks again for the info.


----------



## rboggs (Mar 22, 2006)

ohio brush creek has great fishing and great people to deal with and cheap prices located on hwy. 52 just outside of manchester


----------



## full of it (Apr 1, 2008)

In Racine, Meigs County there is a nice campground on the river. If you have a boat, there is the power plants on the river across from the campground and the locks and dam up river 3 miles. Good fishing


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

I would second Brush Creek on the Ohio River . Great spot to fish from the bank at the mouth of Brush . You can camp remote or they have elec. hookups . 
I talked to a guy who was fishing for cats from the bank this weekend he caught 30 cats Sat. night from the bank .
We caught cats ,bass , walleye, saugeye, saugers ,drum ,skipjacks and even a few gar this past weekend from a boat .
They run a clean safe campground and they do sell bait .


----------



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

About Brush Creek...does anyone know if they have campsites for tents right on the water where you could fish all night? My son and I were gonna go to Eagle Creek, but may take a detour if it's a new place and better opportunity to catch one.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Pete, you may want to try marietta or St. Marys WVA. they have nice camping areas around these places. You can camp at st mary and launch right there. That is a good pool to fish. Straight down 77 for you.


----------

